# تمتعى ببشرة نضرة واكثر تالقا مثل بياض اللؤلؤ مع كريم الكولاجين وجميع منتجات العناية



## اسواق السعودية (24 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم كفيكم
كريم الكولاجين
ومنتجات لتفتيح البشرة وتاخر التجاعيد ومغذية ويوجد زيت الاركان الاصلى لجعل شعرك كالحرير
صابونة البابايا 
تزيل طفح الجلد اثار الحبوب تاخر التجاعيد
السعر 50 ريال سعودى





http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=274&tracking=

مستحضرات العناية بالجسم بالكولاجينن
السعر 200 ريال سعودى
يعالج الكولاجين الخطوط البيضاء والتجاعيد ، ويعطى للبشرة نضارة 




[ihttp://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=210&tracking=

زبدة الشيا للبشرة
زبدة الشيا لها خصائص علاجية للبشرة لا تعد و لا تحصي أهمها إزالة الخطوط و البيضاء و التشققات من الجسم. و تغذي الجلد بفيتامينات ألف وهاء و واو التى تساعد على منع التجاعيد المبكرة وخطوط الوجه وهي مفيدة خاصة لعلاج تلف الجلد الناتج عن التعرض للشمس بالاضافه الى حمايته من الاشعة الضاره
السعر 120 ريال سعودى






http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=262&tracking=53be60ff28a05
مقشر الكولاجين
السعر 200 ريال سعودى




http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211&tracking=
مقشر الكرستال

السعر 80 ريال سعودى
منظف ومقشر الكريستال مناسب لجميع أنواع البشرة مزيل للشوائب والبقع وآثار حب الشباب والخلايا الميتة




http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=276&tracking=53be60ff28a05
سيريوم تاكولاجين
يرطب البشرة ويجعلها نضرة واكثر نعومة
السعر 200 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/image/cache/data/31yYBmcnvL._SX425_-500x500.jpg
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=207&tracking=53be60ff28a05 
كريم لارى كابس
كريم روعة لتفتيح المناطق الحساسة تحت الابطين والركب والاكواع
السعر 250 ريال سعودى




حمام اللؤلؤ بالكولاجين

يحتوى على فيتامين E يجعل البشرة كالحرير





السعر 200 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=213&tracking=53be60ff28a05
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=281&tracking=53be60ff28a05
كريم الشيا للبشرة
السعر 120 ريال سعودى
ೋღ
تساعد على منع التجاعيد المبكرة
زبدة الشيا هى علاج ممتاز لجفاف البشرة أو الإكزيما
زبدة الشيا رائعة للحفاظ على ليونة الجلد وتنعيم المناطق الخشنة كالكوعين والركبتين
مقلعلاج حروق الشمس
للقضاء على ندبات وأثار حب الشباب
للتقليل من الخطوط البيضاء


http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=273&tracking=53be60ff28a05
كريم تفتيح الركب والاكواع 
يفتح الركب والاكواع الغامقة 




السعر 200 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=279&tracking=53be60ff28a05
كريم لاري كابس




السعر 250 ريال سعودى
كريم روعة لتفتيح المناطق الحساسة تحت الابطين والركب والاكواع
تفتيح المناطق الداكنة 

http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=272&tracking=53be60ff28a05


مقشر الكرستال
منظف ومقشر الكريستال مناسب لجميع أنواع البشرة مزيل للشوائب والبقع وآثار حب الشباب والخلايا الميتة
السعر 80 ريال سعودى
مجموعة العناية بالشعر
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=277&tracking=53be60ff28a05
زيت الاركان المغربى
يجعل شعرك ناعما ويغذيه للشعر المجهد 




السعر 120 ريال سعودى
بالنسبة للشعر" اذا كان شعرك جافا ادهنيه بهذا الزيت .ادلكيه واتركيه مدة نصف ساعة بعدها اغسليه بالشامبو

http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=284&tracking=53be60ff28a05
بلسم الاركان المغربى




السعر 100 ريال سعودى


زبدة الشيا للبشرة
السعر 120 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=262&tracking=53be60ff28a05

كريم الكولاجين




السعر 170 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=263&tracking=53be60ff28a05
الجل الملطف مع 92% من صبار الالوى النقي لتهدئة وترطيب البشرة
يحتوي على 92% من صبار الألوي الحقيقي الذي يخفف إحمرار و جفاف البشرة الذي تسببه أشعة الشمس, كما يوفر ترطيب عالي
جل الترطيب هذا المكون من 92% من فيرا الألوي مرخص من قبل مزارع كاليفورنيا العضوية المعتمدة
يمكن استخدامه لترطيب أجزاء مختلفة من الجسم مثل الوجه, اليدين, الأرجل و الشعر

75 ريال سعودى




http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=268&tracking=53be60ff28a05

عرض كريم الكولاجين وقناع الذهب
كريم الكولاجين 180
قناع الذهب 80
العرض 180 ريال سعودى والقناع هدية




http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=278&tracking=53be60ff28a05
كريم عناية بالقدمين من التشققات
90 ريال سعودى




http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=286&tracking=53be60ff28a05

صابونة جوز الهند
تحتوى عاى نسبةعالية في الفيتامينات والمعادن و الأحماض الدهنية العمل معا لتحفيز إنتاج الكولاجين الذى يعمل على تاخر التجاعيد




السعر 50 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=280&tracking=53be60ff28a05
بي بي كلينزر غسول للوجه




السعر 140 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=223&tracking=53be60ff28a05
شراب الكولاجين




السعر 220 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=282&tracking=

#القناع الاسود لازالة الرؤوس السوداء




السعر 70 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=261&tracking=
قناع الطماطم





السعر 140 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=283&tracking=

لوشن مرطب




السعر 45 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=285&tracking=
مجموعة الكولاجين 
عرض الموسم ب480 ريال بدل 600
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=271&tracking=
مشروب الكولاجين




السعر 220 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=194&tracking=





مستحضرات التجميل
بي بي كريم كوري بانواعه
العنابى 
كريم اساس يزيل التجاعيد ويبيض و يقى من الشمس
الاخضر
كريم اساس يزيل التجاعيد ويبيض و يقى من الشمس يضيق المسامات يتحكم بافرازات الدهون يناسب البشرة الدهنية
البنفسجى علاج الكلف والنمش والبقع الغامقة





السعر 140 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=221&tracking=53be60ff28a05

بي بي كريم الحلزون





السعر 150 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=224&tracking=53be60ff28a05


#فرش مكياج




السعر 150 ريال سعودى
http://aswaqemy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=265&tracking=53be60ff28a05​​لمتابعة كل ما هو جديد من المنتجات يمكنكم متابعتى على صفحة الفيس بوك لمن يرغب ارسل له صفحة الفيس بوك فى رسالة​


----------

